# Doing Baffin Bay "POCO LOCO STYLE"



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Friday evening:

We showed up at POCO LOCO LODGE around 6pm to be greeted by a very warm welcome from Jim and Betty Onderdonk. They had bacon wrapped shrimp ready for the pit and all the fix'ns to go along with it. We unloaded our stuff and got a tour of the lodge. Man, this place is incredible. It is decorated in southwestern décor with a nice pool, hot tub and an awesome skeet range out back. The entertainment room is coupled with a very large flat screen TV, dinning tables, and a full kitchen. We then meandered over to the boat area; Jim has one of new 24th Southshore Boats coupled with a 250 E-Tec. Very nice boat; clean and roomy and it even has headlights.....After a little time in the hot tub we crashed out ready for day1.



Day 1:



The wind must have already been 15 when we started and it had to be gust'n to at least 30 by the end of the day. Capt. Onderdonk did what he could do to put us on 'em. It was just one of those weekends where most of the captains came back to port scratching their heads. 



We fished grass flats with scattered sand pockets and found fish using a Cajun thunder rigged with any kind of dark plastic. We ended up with a number of trout and 6 upper slot reds on day one. No takers on tops, plastics, spoons, corkies, ect........ 



Get back to the lodge and decided to shoot some skeet, have some cocktails, and blow out a couple hundred rounds of 22 cal. with B2's new 10/22 and about 3 cases of shotgun shells. The Onderdonks smoked some killer rib eyes. "The Marshall" was passed out early but B2 and I were able to stick it out for another cocktail or 2 before calling it a night. 



Day 2:



We hit it even earlier, and the wind was every bit of 15 if not 20. We ran the SS clear across the bay into chop; it handled it very well given how rough it was. We set up on the same spot from the day before We had a bit of a slow start and then it came on strong as the wind picked up to about 40mph and worked dark plastics under maulers and bright top waters (pink Skitter). The little trout where knocking it up into the air and just slapping at them. 1 good red came to the boat from top, but the plastics are what they wanted. We landed 6 more large reds, and got into the trout pretty good too, most 18-20 inches, and filled up a 48qt cooler. We called it a day early due to the wind and the long drive home. Given the high winds, it's amazing we caught as many fish as we did.

We all had a great time, and extend a special thanks to Cap'n Jim for his efforts and Betty Onderdonk for her hospitality. 

visit www.pocolocolodge.com for booking information.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*More Pics*

.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*and more*

last time


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*pic of the pool*

.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey, wait a minute ...I didn't pass out, I just neede some beauty rest..LOL

Dang nice lodge for sure, can't beat that jacuzzi and lighted skeet range for evening entertainment!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Nice pics Robo! South Texas at it's finest. I bet the guys will give you old Ned for using them Cajun Thunders. I always wondered what they looked like.

Biggie


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I always knew Conway rode the short bus...

just didn't know he rode it to the bote ramp too! :rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I wish I could,,,I'll get ya soon speckle! rotfl :rotfl: :rotfl:

You cannot give Reputation to the same post twice.
​


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Bwaaaaaaaaaaaa*

The wheels on the bus go round and round,
round and round, 
round and round. 
The wheels on the bus go round and round, 
all through the town.

The wipers on the bus go Swish, swish, swish;
Swish, swish, swish; 
Swish, swish, swish. 
The wipers on the bus go Swish, swish, swish,
all through the town.

The horn on the bus goes Beep, beep, beep; 
Beep, beep, beep; 
Beep, beep, beep. 
The horn on the bus goes Beep, beep, beep, 
all through the town..

The money on the bus goes, Clink, clink, clink; 
Clink, clink, clink; 
Clink, clink, clink. 
The money on the bus goes, Clink, clink, clink, 
all through the town.

The Driver on the bus says "Move on back,
move on back, move on back;" 
The Driver on the bus says "Move on back", 
all through the town.

The baby on the bus says "Wah, wah, wah; 
Wah, wah, wah; 
Wah, wah, wah". 
The baby on the bus says "Wah, wah, wah", 
all through the town.

The mommy on the bus says "Shush, shush, shush; 
Shush, shush, shush; 
Shush, shush, shush."
The mommy on the bus says "Shush, shush, shush"
all through the town.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

dang.....lol.....sounds like you fellas had a grand ol' time Robo.......now stop yer bleeding and cramps, and enjoy the humor in the posts bro.....


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Poco Lodge*

Im sure no one will, but let me say our having fun with a FRIEND is in no way a mark against Capt. Jim and his lodge. It is a fine place and they run an awesome lodge and buisness. Please dont anyone mistake friendly ribbing for anything more than it is. Take a deep breath Robo, its all good. Congrats on a fine trip where it looks like everyone had a good time fishing, shootin, and chillin. 2cool.

Marshall, leave our fish alone! lol we're conservationists up here. We save energy by targetting these fish that are pre-cooked. Saves energy ya know?

Z


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

It is a nice set up, sweet bote, Looks to have been a great time. Kuddos to the Capt. and his wife for putting up with ya guys for more than a few hours.

Marshall, did that hot tub wear ya out amigo?


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Looks like a cool place. Talked to a couple of guys who made the run to Baffin from Rockport for the Troutmaster Series. They were soakin wet and had very few lbs to show for the effort. Thanks for the pics Robo.
Tight Knot


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

********* said:


> Marshall, leave our fish alone! lol we're conservationists up here. We save energy by targetting these fish that are pre-cooked. Saves energy ya know?
> 
> Z


LOL ...never looked at it that way


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

waterspout said:


> It is a nice set up, sweet bote, Looks to have been a great time. Kuddos to the Capt. and his wife for putting up with ya guys for more than a few hours.
> 
> Marshall, did that hot tub wear ya out amigo?


Cuz, that hot tub was the bomb after a day like that. Capt. Jim's wife is an excellant cook also...grilled shrimp was "slap yo mama" good..LOL


----------



## Latitude (Dec 2, 2005)

Looks like you guys had a blast. I think I may go with him next time. 

Our grouped decided not to go due to the high wind forcast.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Even though I only live about a mile from Jim and Betty, I think I'd still like to stay with them for a weekend!


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

The Marshall said:


> Hey, wait a minute ...I didn't pass out, I just neede some beauty rest..LOL


 PLZ

YOU WERE TORE UP, B!


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I always knew Conway rode the short bus...
> 
> just didn't know he rode it to the bote ramp too! :rotfl:


Ding-ding-ding

We have a winner for qoute of the month

Dave


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

B2 said:


> PLZ
> 
> YOU WERE TORE UP, B!


Dang it! witness #2 takes the stand!!!! LOL


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Great report and pics Robo! Poco Loco is a great place and Jim is a class act guy. You certainly feel right at home at his place.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Great trip*

Sounds like a cast & blast with a little easy too it.
Can't beat a little shooting to knock the edge off.

Glad you guys had a fun trip.


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

Marshall, B3 & Robowader are true comrades. It was our blessing having them here, we fished, caught fish, we told stories, lots of jokes and injoyed the true sprit of shareing this speical time together. The skeet range was a blast with these guy's, they were well above average shooters, but robowaders gun kicks like a mule. Robowader even got to try out Rodsmith new h3 titanium rods, we will have to see what he says about them. Marshall, you can still hang !!! hot tubs calling your name. You are welcome back any time, and looking forward to doing it again!!!!


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

P.S. were are my greenes


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

POCO LOCO said:


> P.S. were are my greenes


sent mine......Nice Lodge


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

POCO LOCO said:


> they were well above average shooters


LMAO

I Suck!!!!

And my shoulder still hurts!!!


----------



## KarateCowboy (Jun 22, 2004)

nice pics! That SS is a sweet looking boat.
-KC


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Cool trip there Robo. Looks like a fun time for sure.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

The Gov'na said:


> Looks like you guys had a blast. I think I may go with him next time.
> 
> Our grouped decided not to go due to the high wind forcast.


A litttle wind never hurt the fishing. How many people did you have going in your group? Maybe you can hook up with Robo and his group and go next time. What kind of fishing do you do? I thought you said friday you were leave'n to head south.


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

more pics


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

B2 said:


> more pics


BWAAHAHAHAHAHAAAHHAAA...ROTLMMFAO....
Is Robo tieing on his new pink topwater in the second pic

He's on the bow of the boat with MOST of his back to the camera..LOL

It's killin me ..make it stop.... way to go B2 nice red!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

ya, I can see you have your head turned from the stinch,,, rotfl!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

The Marshall said:


> BWAAHAHAHAHAHAAAHHAAA...ROTLMMFAO....
> Is Robo tieing on his new pink topwater in the second pic


Appears he has more than a pink topwater in his hand, probably a rootbeer worm. LOL


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

whatever it is in his hand, it's a JUNIOR version of the original


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> Appears he has more than a pink topwater in his hand, probably a rootbeer worm. LOL


U sure it ain't a Sand Eel JR. lol


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

waterspout said:


> ya, I can see you have your head turned from the stinch,,, rotfl!


Since the wind is coming from behind my back... I figure most of it ran down his leg.!!
LOL


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

B2 said:


> whatever it is in his hand, it's a JUNIOR version of the original


Wow, no LOL, no  . Conway's going to be mad. LOL j/k


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

shanegair said:


> U sure it ain't a Sand Eel JR. lol


I can tell you, Scouts honor, without a doubt,... *I have no idea.*

*







*


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

B2 said:


> whatever it is in his hand, it's a JUNIOR version of the original


B2, beat me to it......


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

shanegair said:


> B2, beat me to it......


dang all the talk about Coonways sand eel, and then you post this? lol....

you guys are pretty tight......lol

oops, did I type that out loud? should have said you guys are pretty close.....


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I was gonna say "typical B list post!", the topic always winds up in someones britches!

But I decided knot to! 

Good trip in spite of the weather, eh! Glad ya'll found some fish!


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

BertS said:


> dang all the talk about Coonways sand eel, and then you post this? lol....
> 
> you guys are pretty tight......lol
> 
> oops, did I type that out loud? should have said you guys are pretty close.....


I was talkin bout the jr. part.....lol

Good report robo ...


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> I was gonna say "typical B list post!", the topic always winds up in someones britches!
> 
> But I decided knot to!
> 
> Good trip in spite of the weather, eh! Glad ya'll found some fish!


Habor, sir......I tried my very bestest knot to take it to the gutter.....but it was just a huge vacuum, drawing me closer and closer, to the black hole, until I finally fell in.....where was that extra 2X4? Alas, I failed in my attempts to stay out of the gutter...


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

look at it this way.....the guide took the pic! right ..
So how could you fault anyone for merely pointing out the semi-obvious.....


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

did you just say semi?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

BertS said:


> did you just say semi?


I think he said "Robo had a semi"


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Well, all I know is this post appears to have been hit by a semi. You should all be ashamed of yersleves.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

It was just a laugh a minute on Capt. Jim's bote!!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

J, I already did the obligatory "great report/congrats" post....so now it's okay to "poke" Robo in the eye....lol....


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

poke him in the eye with what? :rotfl:

like this:









or like this:









or maybe:









or even:









when ol'Robo sees this he'll:









and then we can all:


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

*I trying not to.......*



Harbormaster said:


> I was gonna say "typical B list post!", the topic always *winds up in someones britches!*
> 
> But I decided knot to!
> 
> Good trip in spite of the weather, eh! Glad ya'll found some fish!


 

Harbormaster,
Would that make them B-lispers? LMAO j/k :ac550:


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Great report and pics, except that devil hand sign in the third pic. We could all do without that. Gig Em.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

My Gawd!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Cru said:


> Great report and pics, except that devil hand sign in the third pic. We could all do without that. Gig Em.


I always thought that was a "I'm a Potlicker Hand Sign".......


----------

